# Happy First Birthday Shine



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought I posted this yesterday, but I guess it didn't post.
























Birthday girl decided she wasn't quite ready to get out of bed.
Shine with her birthday toys, and pointing a pheasant over the weekend.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

She's beautiful and just what you deserve.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy first bday girly and many many more.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Shine!!!


----------

